
Code Reviews - elkhourygeorges
https://medium.com/@georgeselkhoury/code-reviews-68b96c81f8a8
======
mhraza95
A successful peer review strategy for code review requires balance between
strictly documented processes and a non-threatening, collaborative
environment. Highly regimented peer reviews can stifle productivity, yet
lackadaisical processes are often ineffective. Managers are responsible for
finding a middle ground where peer review can be efficient and effective while
fostering open communication and knowledge-share between teammates.

